# What's your favorite candy?



## jkath (Sep 25, 2004)

You can never go wrong with a handful of Reese's.  

Also, Ethel M Chocolates (out of Vegas - 1-800-4EthelM) has the most outstanding dark chocolate filled with a   tart   lemon creme filling. 


Love good 'n plentys too. :roll:


----------



## Juliev (Sep 25, 2004)

there's me buddy jkath.. you don't come on much!    

I love swedish fish, jelly beans, snickers bars, those caramel circles with the cream filling.... not sure what they are called.


----------



## jkath (Sep 25, 2004)

ooh! the red swedish fish!


----------



## luvs (Sep 25, 2004)

sour patch kids, sour punch straws, and most of all, those flat sour ribbons you get at smaller candy stores. i don't eat much candy these days, maybe i should go buy some?
i would love a chocolate and almond sarris bar right now, but like i've said before, i'm not having chocolate for the rest of my life. so i just have to deal with that.


----------



## jkath (Sep 25, 2004)

What is a chocolate and almond sarris bar?
Never heard of it!


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> ooh! the red swedish fish!



Oh I love you, I thought I was the only one that loved these!


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> What is a chocolate and almond sarris bar?
> Never heard of it!



Sounds like almond joy to me


----------



## Juliev (Sep 25, 2004)

hey now.. I was the one that first mentioned the swedish fish.. lol


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> hey now.. I was the one that first mentioned the swedish fish.. lol



sorry, but either way they are so yummy, and coodos to you for mentioning it first!Can you detect the flavor? I cant lol.  Its just good.


----------



## jkath (Sep 25, 2004)

amber said:
			
		

> Can you detect the flavor? I cant lol.  Its just good.



I would say it's lingonberry (a relative of cranberry), as it's Swedish.
Think Ikea.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 26, 2004)

skittles taste of the rainbow


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2004)

See's milk chocolates, especially the bordeaux.  mmmmmmmmmmm!

 Barbara


----------



## Trudy (Sep 26, 2004)

Actually, anything chocolate and if it has nuts, too, all the better.  I would always choose chocolate candy over the "fruity" kind.   I do really like spice drops and candy corn, too.    All this stuff is good for you, right?


----------



## luvs (Sep 26, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> What is a chocolate and almond sarris bar?
> Never heard of it!


----------



## luvs (Sep 26, 2004)

amber said:
			
		

> jkath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when my Mom put in her resignation at work they bought her zillions of those as one of her good-bye gifts!


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2004)

Barbara - I didn't know there were See's out in your neck of the woods - I'd always thought it was a west-coast thing. Their bordeaux is amazing! Ever had their marzipan?!!! 
My poor sis is alergic to chocolate, but loves their marzis so much she buys them and then scrapes off the chocolate.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> Barbara - I didn't know there were See's out in your neck of the woods - I'd always thought it was a west-coast thing. Their bordeaux is amazing! Ever had their marzipan?!!!


jkath,

Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately, for my hips) we don't have See's here.  I moved here from California in 1996.  The only way I can get it now is to go back home to visit or order online.  I ordered 2 pounds for my husband last year for Valentine's Day, and now he agrees with me that See's is the best!  Any of you who haven't been to a See's store have to get to one.  Everything is black and white and sparkling clean!  And they give samples!  lol

 Barbara

P.S.  Yes, I've had their marzipan.  Not my favorite, but still good.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2004)

BabaraL, we used to get See's Easter eggs from the So. Calif. grandparents.  Loved them as a kid, but too sickeningly sweet (and too big!) for me now.  Do they still make them?


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2004)

Mudbug,

I'm sure they do.  I've never had one, but I would probably like them.  The reason my mom didn't like their bordeaux was that they were so sweet.  I like sweet!  lol  Well, within reason.  I can't eat as much of it if it is too sweet, so I guess that keeps me from over-doing it.

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2004)

Peanut M&M's
Oh Henry Easter Eggs
Nibs


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2004)

See's still have their Easter eggs - and yes, you can easily decay all of your teeth from them. 
The stores are still exactly as they've always been, and they are so generous with samples! I've gone in to buy 1 piece of candy (quick sugar rush while shopping in a mall) and they've given samples to not only me, but my kids as well. Best thing is, when they have a sample for the day that I don't care for, they say, "well, which sample would you like today?"
(That's when the angels sing!...~aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh~)

I also like their ginger candy


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 26, 2004)

I rarely eat candy but love Hersheys Kisses with Almonds. My all time favorite was the Oh Henry :!: However I have not seen any any a long time.


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2004)

Are you kidding Bang? No Oh Henry? That sounds like a sad state of affairs! OK everyone, Bang needs some Oh Henrys STAT!! Send em on down!


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 26, 2004)

Nielsens Burnt Almond Dark Chocolate Bar.  While Nielsens is sold here in USA, this particular bar was not, only Canada.  THe parents of a friend of mine (parents deceased now) used to send them to me, but not for 15 years and they still are not avilable in the USA.  Nothing else compares.  The USA chocolate has too much waxy stuff in it.  Would love to find something similar.  I now get a gooey dark semi-sweet carmely and nutty thing from Starbucks.  Decatant. 







   :roll:   DUCKS SMASHED IDAHO 48-10 YEAH


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2004)

Norgeskog's post reminded me of the candy I like the best, and I don't like candy all that much:

the candy the grade school/high school band kids sell during their fundraisers.  Basically chocolate bars, and sometimes just bigger versions of the standard fare - but for some reason they taste better when you get 'em from a band kid.


----------



## Claire (Sep 26, 2004)

Husband says "Three Musketeers".  I love Godiva truffles, any European chocolate (grew up partially in Germany and the chocolate is better there), and peanut brittle.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 26, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Norgeskog's post reminded me of the candy I like the best, and I don't like candy all that much:
> 
> the candy the grade school/high school band kids sell during their fundraisers.  Basically chocolate bars, and sometimes just bigger versions of the standard fare - but for some reason they taste better when you get 'em from a band kid.



Wasn't that made by See's.  I remember buying it a few times to help the neighbor kids.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2004)

could have been.  maybe that's why they seemed to taste so good and better than reguar stuff.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmm...where do I start? Snickers, Watchamacallit, Carmello, Dum Dum's, Cow Tails, Peanut Butter M&M's, Gummy Bears & Worms(slightly stale), & I could go on all day!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2004)

Cow Tails?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, they are a rope of carimel wrapped a round a creamy white stuff.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2004)

guess we don't get those here.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 26, 2004)

If you ever run across them try it, they just kinda melt in your mouth. They are wonderful!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 26, 2004)

*Big Hunk*


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> mudbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure our fund-raiser candy bars (in CA) were made by See's.  The ones sold here are made by America's Finest Chocolate (I think part of Reader's Digest).  Not as good as See's, but still good.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Sep 26, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Yep, they are a rope of carimel wrapped a round a creamy white stuff.



i used to LOVE those when i was little! 
do they still make the small penny-candy sort that they wrap in cellophane?


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2004)

I feel so guilty! Every time I'm at the grocery store I see many See's Fundraiser Bars, as they sell them at the register for Breast Cancer Research. I just pass 'em by  - - maybe I should have one for y'all


----------



## middie (Sep 26, 2004)

i don't even knkow whereto begin lol


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> crewsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I buy them by the bag instead of by the piece!


----------



## aruzinsky (Sep 27, 2004)

Tie between marzipan and halvah.  I make my own marzipan.  Joyva band halvah seems best to me.  I never tried making halvah.  It looks too difficult.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 27, 2004)

Bourbon-soaked dark chocolate-covered cherries.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

Yummy Audeo! I bet I would feel real good after about 2 dozen of those!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 27, 2004)

Actually, probably less.  There's bourbon in the fondant, too.

Yet another reason to come visit!


----------



## jkath (Sep 27, 2004)

aruzinsky said:
			
		

> Tie between marzipan and halvah.  I make my own marzipan.  Joyva band halvah seems best to me.  I never tried making halvah.  It looks too difficult.



Would you mind sharing your marzipan recipe?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Actually, probably less.  There's bourbon in the fondant, too.
> 
> Yet another reason to come visit!



You would be suprised at how mch I can handle!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## aruzinsky (Sep 28, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> aruzinsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it is simple.

Mix 50% by weight ground blanched almonds and 50% confectioner's sugar.  Add just enough water so that it is slightly softer than clay.   Add flavoring, which, in Europe, is traditionally bitter almond extract.   A really good variation is Kirshwasser or maraschino liqueur.  In mideastern countries, flavorings such as rose water, orange blossom water, or cardamom are common.  Or course, if you add a liquid flavoring, this should replace some of the water, so that the marzipan is not too soft.

Roll a big (like 1 lb.) loaf in confectioners sugar, wrap airtight in plastic wrap, and age at room temperature for at least 1 month.  The water and flavorings will diffuse into the particles of almond and the mixture will become firmer.  You want the final result to be as firm as clay, so you must start with a less firm mixture before aging.  After aging, you can reform it, or slice like cheese and eat.

Incidentally, do not increase the amount of sugar.  If anything, err on the side of too much almonds.  For this reason, save some ground almonds just in case the mixture becomes too thin.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 29, 2004)

I had a Heath bar today that was pretty awesome.


----------



## jkath (Sep 30, 2004)

Aruzinsky -
Wow - I am impressed!
A desserty thing that you must wait for an entire month to consume! What patience!
Reminds me of the time I made Rose Liquer (from my own rose bushes) for the entire family for Christmas....had to age it 6 weeks!

Thank you so very much for sharing your recipe - 
I'm sending it on to my sister too, who has a passion for marzipan like no other


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> I had a Heath bar today that was pretty awesome.


I LOVE Heath bars!  Also Heath Bar Crunch ice cream and Klondike Heath Bar ice cream bars (actually squares--no stick).

 Barbara


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 30, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By any chance, do you the "World's Finest Chocolate" ?  I used to sell that stuff when I was a kid in Band.  The bars, with almonds, were good, chocolate-covered almonds were good, but what was killer were the Mint Chocolate squares.  About half a cubic centimeter of mint chocolate, with a little dark chocolate poured over the top.

One year, I actually reached second place in sales, and won the 5 lb bar of chocolate.  I never really could eat the stuff after that thing (and I didn't get to eat much of it, either!).

Personally, I like gummi worms and bears, sour gummi worms, and since we're coming up on Halloween, candy corn, and a few other seasonal treats.  I also have a taste for homemade fudge, but don't normally make much myself.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2004)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Barbara L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you're asking (I think you left a word or two out), but the kids here sell World's Finest Chocolate bars.  I don't think I've seen the mints, but they sure sound good!

 Barbara


----------



## Juliev (Oct 5, 2004)

I also love those "Lifesavers-N-Cream".. I think that's what they're called.  My favorite is the strawberry.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 5, 2004)

lol@lifesavers-n-cream.. they are called Creamsavers.. 

blonde moment setting in again.


----------

